# Rear Ended



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

LAME.

You ok?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

yeah, no one was hurt thankfully!


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

How is that cruze considered totalled ? That is minor taillight and bumper damage. Hopefully you have quality insurance that should be a relatively inexpensive repair. I personally think being hit from behind is much better then being hit head on. I would much rather prefer to avoid engine damage then any body damage. 

How fast would you estimate the driver that hit you was traveling ? If you ask me that cruze dont look bad at all.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey really sorry to hear that! Thankfully you're not hurt. Now you can buy your 2014 Cruze.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Aw man! Sorry to hear that man. Hope you and your Cruze are both okay, and all works out.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Bah! Throw a little duct tape on there to hold the pieces together and you're good to go!

In all seriousness, that sucks, and glad you're okay.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Really doesn't look that bad, IMO.
Biggest thing is pulling straight the RH quarter panel and matching the metal flake paint. It was a high hit that basically missed the crash beam.

Parts that I could see needing replaced:
-tail lamps
-deck lid
-deck lid hinges
-deck lid latch
-rear facia
-rear facia fillers
-chrome strip on deck lid
-lip spoiler

Most of the repair to the trunk area will be hidden by the facia and sound deadening material. The main thing is it doesn't leak water.

If it was mine getting fixed I'd upgrade to a RS rear fascia and a Australian style pedestal spoiler.


We were rearended without as much damage and I installed a RS rear facia on our 1LT.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> How is that cruze considered totalled ? That is minor taillight and bumper damage. Hopefully you have quality insurance that should be a relatively inexpensive repair. I personally think being hit from behind is much better then being hit head on. I would much rather prefer to avoid engine damage then any body damage.
> 
> How fast would you estimate the driver that hit you was traveling ? If you ask me that cruze dont look bad at all.


The trunk lid is pushed in, over 6 inches. The bumper supports are all broken as well.



Diesel Dan said:


> Really doesn't look that bad, IMO.
> Biggest thing is pulling straight the RH quarter panel and matching the metal flake paint. It was a high hit that basically missed the crash beam.
> 
> Parts that I could see needing replaced:
> ...


There is much more damage than that one pic actually shows, plus with shadows and such, it doesn't look as bad. The bumper supports are broken though, so it is possible that there is frame/unibody damage. Both rear quarter panels are bent right under the lights.

With a Blue Book of 12-14K and roughly 11-13k (rough guesstime without pulling the panels) in damage they will likely total it.

I would love to swap our with the RS parts, but I doubt insurance would do it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> ...I would love to swap our with the RS parts, but I doubt insurance would do it...


You can, you have to pay difference of un painted parts out of pocket. I broke my trunk on my Leggy and when I supplied parts they painted it as well when they replaced other parts needed. I got rear ended by a 2010 F150 at 40 mph the paint cost more than the part they were painting. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

I would rather have it totaled and get another one than have all of it reapiard becasue then if you go to sell it or trade it in that will be on its "carfax" and can hurt the value. Can always find another cruze like it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If the frame is bent at all, work to get it "totaled". Otherwise, it can be repaired. Just because the bumper supports are broken doesn't mean it's totaled. I'm glad your Cruze did it's job and protected you.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

14cruze1.4 said:


> I would rather have it totaled and get another one than have all of it reapiared because then if you go to sell it or trade it in that will be on its "carfax" and can hurt the value. Can always find another cruze like it


More than that, you don't know what the accident did to the suspension and if the car will ever run straight again. Depending on how you were hit, it could have twisted the uni body which would keep you going back to the alignment shop. If you hit in the front, and the bags deployed that would be another animal but it doesn't "look that bad" until the car is dismantled to determine damage by the body shop. My car after I wrecked it in February, didn't look that bad either, and Allstate said they could repair for @7000. The body shop took it apart and said no way. Mine was a front end collision where I deployed the air bags and damaged back to the engine. Good luck with it and let us know what they say.


----------



## Tom99 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm glad to hear no one was hurt, sorry about the Cruze. If it were mine, I would not want it repaired, it will never be the same.


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

Patman said:


> More than that, you don't know what the accident did to the suspension and if the car will ever run straight again. Depending on how you were hit, it could have twisted the uni body which would keep you going back to the alignment shop. If you hit in the front, and the bags deployed that would be another animal but it doesn't "look that bad" until the car is dismantled to determine damage by the body shop. My car after I wrecked it in February, didn't look that bad either, and Allstate said they could repair for @7000. The body shop took it apart and said no way. Mine was a front end collision where I deployed the air bags and damaged back to the engine. Good luck with it and let us know what they say.


Exactly! i would rather have the money and go restart with a new cruze (if you can afford it) than having a somewhat serious wreck. and anytime the frame needs realigned it wont be as strong as next time you get rear ended.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the damage to your Cruze. If the "frame" is damaged, like others have said will be very costly to fix and you would be better off with a new car.


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

Bad all round and glad you are ok. 

Coming home from Pennant Hills yesterday road traffic was a snail crawl due to an accident in the inside lane. 3 car sandwich and the ambulance was just clearing when we got near the scene. Looked real bad so the person behind must have been really going and not paying attention when the first car stopped. Just a straight slight curve 3 lane in one direction road. 
Ambulance had no lights or siren on so hope it was a minor injury trip to the local hospital and not the other end of the scale! 

As a newcomer to Sydney traffic I see daily so many poor drivers on their phones and texting etc (even though there are hefty fines and demerit points) and so many cutting in and out just to get one car ahead, and all other potentially accident creating maneuvers like minimum spaces of zero between cars. Considering the promotion of phone use, alcohol use and correct driving I think there should be license suspension 1 month as a minimum for any phone misdemeanor. Then 2nd offence 6 months, 3rd strike and you are out! 

Minsik


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

minsik said:


> Bad all round and glad you are ok.
> 
> Coming home from Pennant Hills yesterday road traffic was a snail crawl due to an accident in the inside lane. 3 car sandwich and the ambulance was just clearing when we got near the scene. Looked real bad so the person behind must have been really going and not paying attention when the first car stopped. Just a straight slight curve 3 lane in one direction road.
> Ambulance had no lights or siren on so hope it was a minor injury trip to the local hospital and not the other end of the scale!
> ...


Yeah, I see people here reading books while driving...

Thanks everyone. If the unibody/frame is bent I know it will be totaled out. The main thing is, I can't afford to get a new car to replace this one, unless I can find a dealer with a bunch of rebates/incentives. I can get about $2700 off a new GM, and that almost gets a 2014 into my range, so we will just have to see.

As much as I like the Cruze, I think I would want to get something with more power. Also, we found the Cruze to be very tight on trips (with 2 adults, 1 child & 2 dogs), but until I get more information from the repair shop everything is just kind of up in the air.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

From what I could see in the pics it looks like the hit was too high to damage the sub-frame.


----------



## cruze2012owner (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't mean to hijack this thread but my Cruze LTZ was rear ended by a jeep with a winch last night. Can someone please help assess the damage?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...01-my-cruze-rear-ended-today-everyone-ok.html


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> From what I could see in the pics it looks like the hit was too high to damage the sub-frame.


Won't know for sure until the repair shop gets it all apart. I will let you guys know what I find out though.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

As long as I have been on this forum I have noticed one thing.... the cruze seems to get hit from the rear ALLOT. 

Why is this? Are the taillights not adequate? maybe I should look into turning the center two tail lights(on the trunk lid) into full brake lights, surprised no one makes a conversion kit to do it at this point.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

We have a forum here that has thousands of people reading it, so a few rear end hits can seem to be a lot when really the percentage is quite low. It just hurts a lot when the car hit belongs to you, hope it all works out for you guys.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> How is that cruze considered totalled ? That is minor taillight and bumper damage. Hopefully you have quality insurance that should be a relatively inexpensive repair. I personally think being hit from behind is much better then being hit head on. I would much rather prefer to avoid engine damage then any body damage.
> 
> How fast would you estimate the driver that hit you was traveling ? If you ask me that cruze dont look bad at all.


Exact opposite for me, head on collisions means twice the force and usually those happen at higher speeds. Plus if i get any damage to my car, i want a brand new one!





spacedout said:


> As long as I have been on this forum I have noticed one thing.... the cruze seems to get hit from the rear ALLOT.
> 
> Why is this? Are the taillights not adequate? maybe I should look into turning the center two tail lights(on the trunk lid) into full brake lights, surprised no one makes a conversion kit to do it at this point.


Taillights can't fix stupid. I would say most accidents are rear ends from people not paying attention. You don't hear about t bones and crossing over lanes as much.
At least one person has converted them in case you want to try it though, looks nicer too.

Glad everyone's ok. How fast where they going?



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

spacedout said:


> As long as I have been on this forum I have noticed one thing.... the cruze seems to get hit from the rear ALLOT.


The kid who hit us was looking at his phone.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

That sucks. Glad everyone is ok. 

Hard to say if it's going to be ruled as a total loss. The biggest thing is the value of the car right now. The damage doesn't look too bad, however being it a 2011. The current market value of the car will determine the ACV when coming up the loss calculation


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Mick said:


> Glad everyone's ok. How fast where they going?


I'm guessing between 30-40 mph



99_XC600 said:


> That sucks. Glad everyone is ok.
> 
> Hard to say if it's going to be ruled as a total loss. The biggest thing is the value of the car right now. The damage doesn't look too bad, however being it a 2011. The current market value of the car will determine the ACV when coming up the loss calculation


Right and current BB on the car is $12-14k, depending on which value used. Current repair estimate (without the complete tear down) is $11-12k, which if close to actual, means a total


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Right and current BB on the car is $12-14k, depending on which value used. Current repair estimate (without the complete tear down) is $11-12k, which if close to actual, means a total


Sounds like you're going to be looking at a newer vehicle. Hopefully you had some equity in it and are not upside down on the loan.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> Sounds like you're going to be looking at a newer vehicle. Hopefully you had some equity in it and are not upside down on the loan.


I owe $14k, but I have Gap insurance, so chances are, if totaled, I will come out with nothing. So I have to find a car with an 'out-the-door' price, and 0 down, being in my price range.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Spoke to the repair shop yesterday evening, and it looks like they are right under the totaled limit (65% of the vehicle value), so it loos like the car will be fixed. They have to pull the trunk floor out, but everything else is being replaced; bumper, bumper cover, side quarter panels, trunk lid, trunk interior, lights, etc.

The bumper & trunk took the brunt of the impact, and the uni-body/frame is untouched. I am still awaiting official word from the insurance company though. Estimated time for repairs is 3-4 weeks, so I will be rocking the rental for awhile.

Once I get the car back, I will have to see if anyone in the Atlanta Area wants to help me redo my Tailights, badges & install some gauges


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your Cruze accident. I'm glad you weren't hurt. Let us know if you need anything or have any questions by sending us a PM. Happy holidays!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

As of Christmas Eve:


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> As of Christmas Eve:


Why is there a red trunk lid on a Grey Metallic car? Are they using recycled parts?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Dragonsys said:


> As of Christmas Eve:


I would drive it like that and claim "it's a test car, it's the next big thing GM has planned".


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> Why is there a red trunk lid on a Grey Metallic car? Are they using recycled parts?


Yes, in order to keep the cost below 70% of the value.




iKermit said:


> I would drive it like that and claim "it's a test car, it's the next big thing GM has planned".


Lmao. Invisible bumper

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Yes, in order to keep the cost below 70% of the value.


Ok - I guess it's better to used recycled OEM GM parts rather than the inferior panels that they typically try to install. Consider it as a organ transplant and that some poor Cruze sacrificed itself to keep it's fellow sister on the road.


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

If your state law allows, File a claim for deminished value against their insurance company....

Diminished value - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I got hit pretty hard in the rear passenger side. Had a bunch of damage. Bill came out to around $5800 I think plus the cost of a brand new Eco wheel from GM. Rear beam had to be replaced too. That was over a year ago. Car has driven just fine since. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

fastduo said:


> If your state law allows, File a claim for deminished value against their insurance company....
> 
> Diminished value - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I filed it before Christmas 



XtremeRevolution said:


> I got hit pretty hard in the rear passenger side. Had a bunch of damage. Bill came out to around $5800 I think plus the cost of a brand new Eco wheel from GM. Rear beam had to be replaced too. That was over a year ago. Car has driven just fine since.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


Total came out to right about $7400, with used parts, which put it right about 60% of the value. The shop was able to start the repairs before sending the estimate to the Insurance, since it was below 65%. ~70-75% is usually a total (depending on the Insurance company anyway)

We have 1/4 panels


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> We have 1/4 panels


Where did they get the quarter panels?
The body side of the Cruze from the factory is one piece. Goes from the A-pillar/front door hinge all the way to the tail lights, seamless.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> Where did they get the quarter panels?
> The body side of the Cruze from the factory is one piece. Goes from the A-pillar/front door hinge all the way to the tail lights, seamless.


Same place they got the Trunk lid from I'm guessing. If you look, you can see where they cut the C-Pillars and welded the new quarter panels in place.
Also, I don't know of any one that makes the side of a car all in one piece. They are usually several pieces welded & smoothed to appear to have always been 1 seamless part. Might not be the case with the Cruze, but a piece of metal of that size would likely bend before being placed on the vehicle.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

spacedout said:


> As long as I have been on this forum I have noticed one thing.... the cruze seems to get hit from the rear ALLOT.
> 
> Why is this? Are the taillights not adequate? maybe I should look into turning the center two tail lights(on the trunk lid) into full brake lights, surprised no one makes a conversion kit to do it at this point.


A few of us have converted our inner lights to also be the brake lights. It was pretty simple but we all forgot to take step by step photo's. I can say the inner lights seem to put off more braking light than the outer ones and when I have compared my cars to other Cruzes, it is very noticable. 

Glad to see the repairs are coming along quickly.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The quarter panels are sold pre-sectioned or complete.
In the OP's case, a rear section is required.......had the car been hit in the doors, damaging the 'ring', the entire stamping is utilized.
If only the entire ring/quareter were available as a repair part there would be a lot of sheet metal thrown out.......you never want to open any more assembly seams than required for repair.

OP....looks like it is coming along nicely.

Rob


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Also, I don't know of any one that makes the side of a car all in one piece. They are usually several pieces welded & smoothed to appear to have always been 1 seamless part. Might not be the case with the Cruze, but a piece of metal of that size would likely bend before being placed on the vehicle.


It is actually quite common to stamp the body sides in one panel nowadays. 



Robby said:


> The quarter panels are sold pre-sectioned or complete.


Must be an aftermarket supplier I assume.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> It is actually quite common to stamp the body sides in one panel nowadays.
> 
> 
> Must be an aftermarket supplier I assume.


No, the partials or fulls are OE.

Rob


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Robby said:


> No, the partials or fulls are OE.


Interesting, I know some people who work in the stamping plant for Lordstown and they only make full body sides. No partials.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> It is actually quite common to stamp the body sides in one panel nowadays.


Interesting. Leran something new 



Diesel Dan said:


> Must be an aftermarket supplier I assume.


The parts being used are all OE


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I was just informed that the Cruze should be ready for pickup Monday


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I picked the car back up today. I need to :

Re-secure my sub box, as the ties holding it broke
Re-Tint the Taillights
Re-paint the Bowtie

Otherwise, she looks just like new. The shop did a great job, and I have lifetime warranty on parts & labor for the work done.

Now if it would just get warm enough that I could re-do all the painting mentioned above... and then on to the rest of my waiting parts & fluids for it all


----------



## Tom99 (Dec 10, 2013)

It looks like they did a great job.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Great repair! Congrats!!!


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Kudos to the body shop!!!


----------

